# un script pour débrancher rebrancher un USB



## LeaOT (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous !

Je rencontre une problématique. Un casque audio sur mac ne se connecte pas correctement sur mon logiciel téléphonique au démarrage. Je suis obligée de débrancher et rebrancher physiquement ce casque pour qu'il se connecte correctement au logiciel. J'aimerai que le MAC le fasse tout seul à chaque démarrage de l’ordinateur. Le but est de lancer un script qui coupe l'alimentation de l'usb et qui le rallume. J'ai déjà essayé un script permettant de désactiver l'usb logiciellement mais cela n'éteint pas le casque physiquement.

Auriez-vous des solution pour moi ? Des pistes à me fournir ? 

Merci d'avance 

Léa


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour, as tu essayé un autre casque ?


----------



## LeaOT (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour love_leeloo !

Merci de ta réponse !

Le but est que se soit CE casque. On connaît sa problématique, l'idée est de la contourner. Je travail dans une entreprise ou nous fournissons des casques à des clients pour de la téléphonie.


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Août 2022)

et du coup vous allez fournir CE casque ET un script à chaque client ? j'suis client j'suis trop content !



bon sinon plus sérieusement, en changeant de port USB ? en le branchant sur un HUB ?


----------



## LeaOT (24 Août 2022)

peut importe le port USB, peut importe le HUB. C'est le casque le problème. Il faut le debrancher et le rebrancher. Nous voulons que le client n'est plus a le faire tous les matins manuellement


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Août 2022)

c'est le casque ou le logiciel de téléphonie le pb ?

est ce que le casque fonctionne avec une autre application, "Musique" par exemple ?


----------



## LeaOT (24 Août 2022)

le casque fonctionne en application musique 
Je me permet de revenir sur ma demande initial. Nous souhaitons un script qui permet d'éteindre un port usb et le rallumer au démarrage du MAC. est ce possible de faire cela ?  je sais qu'il peut s’éteindre logiciellement j'ai besoin qu'il soit désalimenté pour vraiment s'éteindre


----------



## daffyb (24 Août 2022)

Ça me parait impossible ton truc


----------



## zeltron54 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Au lieu de vouloir couper l'alimentation, essai plutôt d' éjecter puis de remonter le casque avec la fonction "unmount" puis un délai puis un "mount".


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2022)

Peut être que le casque a un firmware qui peu être mis à jour (c’est le cas chez Plantronics), ce qui pourrait régler le problème. 

Et puis contacter l’éditeur du logiciel de communication. Si ça fonctionne avec d’autres applications, c’est à eux de faire en sorte que ça fonctionne avec leur logiciel. C’est lequel ?


----------



## edenpulse (24 Août 2022)

De la façon même dont macOS gère les ports USB c'est complètement impossible de "désalimenter" un port USB pour le réalimenter.


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2022)

LeaOT a dit:


> Je rencontre une problématique.


Qui est...


LeaOT a dit:


> Un casque audio sur mac ne se connecte pas correctement sur mon logiciel téléphonique au démarrage.


...et pour cause, car ledit logiciel n'est pas lancé automatiquement...


LeaOT a dit:


> Je suis obligée de débrancher et rebrancher physiquement ce casque pour qu'il se connecte correctement au logiciel.


...oui mais pour ça il faut bien que le logiciel soit lancé...


LeaOT a dit:


> J'aimerai que le MAC le fasse tout seul à chaque démarrage de l’ordinateur.


...si aucun processus déclenchant le démarrage du logiciel n'est activé, rien ne se passera...


LeaOT a dit:


> Le but est de lancer un script qui coupe l'alimentation de l'usb et qui le rallume.


...et là c'est impossible, au démarrage macOS cherche le disque dur interne et/ou un disque dur USB contenant une version de macOS sur les ports USB ainsi que tous les matériels connectés qui seront et resteront systématiquement alimentés. On ne peut pas couper l'alimentation d'un ou des ports USB, on pourra juste en faire la désactivation, mais le port USB restera alimenté...


LeaOT a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé un script permettant de désactiver l'usb logiciellement mais cela n'éteint pas le casque physiquement.


...c'est bien tout ce que tu pourras faire, mais le sens de ta phrase n'est pas correcte. Ça n'éteindra jamais un casque qui est connecté à un port USB qui restera toujours alimenté.


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2022)

Quel est la marque du casque ?
Quel est le logiciel ?

C’est possible d’avoir un pas à pas d’un mac éteint à un casque qui fonctionne ?
Puis un pas à pas qui décrit quand le casque ne fonctionne ?

Comme :
1. Je fais ça
2. Puis ça
3. Enfin ça 

@Locke le casque semble plug and play, donc si macOS fonctionne et que d’autres applications l’utilise, ça ressemble à un soucis logiciel


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> @Locke le casque semble plug and play, donc si macOS fonctionne et que d’autres applications l’utilise, ça ressemble à un soucis logiciel


Je sais bien et je précise que l'on ne peut pas couper l'alimentation des ports USB. Il faudrait que logiciel soit lancé au démarrage avec une option de détection d'un casque audio sur un port USB et là c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## daffyb (24 Août 2022)

LeaOT a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je rencontre une problématique. Un casque audio sur mac ne se connecte pas correctement sur mon logiciel téléphonique au démarrage. Je suis obligée de débrancher et rebrancher physiquement ce casque pour qu'il se connecte correctement au logiciel. J'aimerai que le MAC le fasse tout seul à chaque démarrage de l’ordinateur. Le but est de lancer un script qui coupe l'alimentation de l'usb et qui le rallume. J'ai déjà essayé un script permettant de désactiver l'usb logiciellement mais cela n'éteint pas le casque physiquement.
> 
> ...


quel logiciel ?
quel casque ?


----------



## LeaOT (24 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Qui est...
> 
> ...et pour cause, car ledit logiciel n'est pas lancé automatiquement...
> 
> ...


Bonjour Locke,

Le logiciel d’intégration de mon casque se lance bien au démarrage. Il s’intègre pas au logiciel 3CX malgré tout. Il faut le débrancher et le rebrancher pour que l’intégration se fasse. Nous avons tout essayé et il se peut que le souci vienne de 3CX. Donc, nous souhaitons contourner le problème. SI nous ne pouvons pas débrancher et rebrancher un casque par un script, soit ! Ce fut ma question de départ. Merci quand même


----------



## LeaOT (24 Août 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> quel logiciel ?
> quel casque ?


Casque Yealink WH62 avec le logiciel yealink connect pour le système téléphonique 3CX en client léger par Google Chrome


----------



## LeaOT (24 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Quel est la marque du casque ?
> Quel est le logiciel ?
> 
> C’est possible d’avoir un pas à pas d’un mac éteint à un casque qui fonctionne ?
> ...


Bonjour Flotow :

Le casque est permanence branché.

j'allume le MAC. Les logiciels tiers (yealink connect et le client leger 3CX) se mettent en route. Dans 3CX, je vois que l'intégration casque n'est pas faite. Alors je débranche et rebranche physiquement le casque du port USB et c'est bon ! Je précise que ce souci se produit que sur MAC. Sur PC tout va bien.


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2022)

LeaOT a dit:


> Bonjour Flotow :
> 
> Le casque est permanence branché.
> 
> j'allume le MAC. Les logiciels tiers (yealink connect et le client leger 3CX) se mettent en route. Dans 3CX, je vois que l'intégration casque n'est pas faite. Alors je débranche et rebranche physiquement le casque du port USB et c'est bon ! Je précise que ce souci se produit que sur MAC. Sur PC tout va bien.



Et si tu quittes les deux logiciels et que tu les relancent, ça fonctionne toujours ?

Au démarrage, sans lancer tes deux logiciels, si tu ouvres QuickTime ou GarageBand, ton casque fonctionne (audio et enregistrement) ?


----------



## LeaOT (24 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Et si tu quittes les deux logiciels et que tu les relancent, ça fonctionne toujours ?
> 
> Au démarrage, sans lancer tes deux logiciels, si tu ouvres QuickTime ou GarageBand, ton casque fonctionne (audio et enregistrement) ?


Non si je redémarre que les logiciels cela ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## LeaOT (24 Août 2022)

Merci à tous pour vos idées ! je vais continuer à chercher une solution en espérant trouver quelque chose.


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2022)

LeaOT a dit:


> Non si je redémarre que les logiciels cela ne fonctionne pas.


Je voulais dire, quand ça fonctionne avec les logiciels ouverts, que tu les quittes puis les relance. Ça fonctionne toujours ?

Et pour la question sans ces logiciels de téléphone démarrés, ça fonctionne dès le démarrage du mac avec QT, GarageBand ?


----------



## LeaOT (25 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Je voulais dire, quand ça fonctionne avec les logiciels ouverts, que tu les quittes puis les relance. Ça fonctionne toujours ?
> 
> Et pour la question sans ces logiciels de téléphone démarrés, ça fonctionne dès le démarrage du mac avec QT, GarageBand ?


si je redémarre les logiciels, cela fonctionne toujours. Le casque fonctionne très bien avec garaband. Le souci est sur 3CX


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

LeaOT a dit:


> j'allume le MAC. Les logiciels tiers (yealink connect et le client leger 3CX) se mettent en route. Dans 3CX, je vois que l'intégration casque n'est pas faite.


Sauf erreur de ma part, si tu parles bien de ceci... https://www.3cx.fr/blog/mise-a-jour-client-mac/ ...le mieux est d'aller demander de l'aide dans leurs forums... https://www.3cx.fr/forum/ ...et... https://www.3cx.fr/support/


----------

